# SEC football



## joemel

ok i know there has to be a bunch of sec football fans on here. So lets start the great debate over the best college confrence for the up coming season me personally i say 
GEAUX TIGERS 

 let the argument i ment debate begin but just so those that are not in the sec know they can make their weak argument to if they want SEC 5 in a row and gona be 6 after my tigers win it all this year


----------



## LM83

LSU FTW


----------



## rillo750i

I think you meant auburn tigers they are the only ones that matter. # 1 baby. 2010 CHAMPIONS. WAR EAGLE!!!!


----------



## gpinjason

Geaux Tigers! LSU FTW!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryboy61283

Arkansas Razorbacks, rest don't matter


----------



## nathen53

can i get a ROLL TIDE


----------



## greenkitty7

I bleed RED and BLACK... (Go DAWGS) but I can see LSU winning the west this year and i think South Carolina is gonna be the team to beat in the east.


----------



## Polaris425

Roll Tide!!!! Auburn wins 1 thing and they thing they are the best in the world now.......... pissshhhhhhhhht come on!  :bigok:

1 NC does not a champion make... 13 however :bigok:


----------



## countryboy61283

West will come down to bama or hogs, east I think Georgia will suprise and so will florida, but overall winner of sec is Razorbacks IF Tyler Wilson can step up, we return more talent and skill position players than any other team


----------



## lilbigtonka

I bleed garnet and gold and watch out ACC commin hard this year just watch


----------



## countryboy61283

Acc hahahaha, jk man lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

i wouldnt be talking to loud i mean what is it comming to nowadays with the wac getting up there in polls you gotta admit college football is def the most watched by us southern boyz but i will be the first to admit the standings are so screwed up lol


----------



## countryboy61283

Standing are way way screwed up, at least tcu stepped up and went to a bcs conference and so did Utah. But I think bosie state is a joke


----------



## joemel

i think the west will come down to tigers and tide the hogs will be scrappy but not enuff to win the west and sc will win the east but they wont be able to handle either team from the west and as far as auburn goes they are done for a season or 2 remember when they went undefeated and got cheated they dropped off the map for a year or 2 and i also think miss state gona be scrappy 2


----------



## Polaris425

Man Tigers & Tide in the SEC Championship.... that would be SWEET. You KNOW that would be one heck of a game!


----------



## lilbigtonka

i hear ya on that florida state ftw we got all new line up coaching in the last year so things are about to turn around lol but i wont take nothing away from bobby as he was the most winning coach that could stay on the field....haha sry joe poopterno bobby watch his team from the field not from the box hahaha


----------



## countryboy61283

I just don't see lsu winning the west, I see them finishing 3rd, they had no offence last year and Jefferson looked terrible in kraigthorpes offence in the spring game, theylost there best player in ridley and Patrick Peterson to NFL. And plus they still have les miles as a coach, he ran out of Nick saban players and doesn't know what to do. He proved last year he can't coach, making dumb descions when game is on the line. The only reason SC was good last year is because the whole east was poor. The bama and hogs game will determine who wins the west and I hate to say it but saban owns Bobby p. Where 0-3 against him.


----------



## greenkitty7

i think UGA will do well this year but i really think that Spurrier (as much as i freakin hate him) is a great coach and has the ability to recruit awesome players and SC will be a force to be reckoned with. God knows i want to see a UGA/Bama game for the SEC championship... but I really dont see it happening. Ill be a dawg fan till i die no matter how crappy we end up doing. Oh and Florida aint got crap this year. And any team that plays em on any given day is my team. Oh and props to FSU for beating em last year. Im not a FSU fan but I was at that game last year with a buddy and you can bet i was doing the chop the whole game!!!


----------



## countryboy61283

Georgia has a dang good qb coming, I just think spurrier offence no longer works, he gets a buttload of talent and big names but he fizzles in the home stretch when it counts, if uga could get there defence back then they will be ok


----------



## greenkitty7

we got a heck of a QB there now with Aaron Murray. He led the freshman stats for the NCAA last year. If we can get an O-line to protect him he will be ridiculous this year. we got a SICK RB coming in too. I hope hes all that everyone is saying he is.


----------



## countryboy61283

That who I was talking about dang touch screen lol


----------



## greenkitty7

i think his name is Isaiha Crowell? I saw some videos on Youtube of him... just runs through people... i realize they are highschool games but he made people look stupid.


----------



## countryboy61283

Yeah he was rated real high, Georgia just didn't catch any breaks last few years with Stafford leaving early, him and aj green were hard to stop at the time


----------



## greenkitty7

i think Aaron murray is a better QB than Stafford. Hes got more running game. And he cant do anything but get better. i mean he was a redshirt freshman that started last year.


----------



## greenkitty7

and we will see what Boise State is all about in our season opener! ill be there screamin go dawgs sic em at the top of my lungs... probably drunk as all get out... season home game tickets FTW.


----------



## Polaris

Defiantly LSU


----------



## joemel

yeah i hope tha dawgs tear boise a new when while my tigers are pluckin ducks in dallas


----------



## greenkitty7

yes sir! im lookin forward to it.


----------



## leez_brute

WARRRRR EAGLE!!! gonna be a long year this year, but last year was great!!! Georgia will be tough but the real teams are in the west... Gonna be between LSU and Bama...


----------



## joemel

well ill say this ima die hard lsu fan but im a SEC fan after that i work with ppl from all over and steadily argueing i love it cant nobody argue with 5 nc in a row


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## rillo750i

Sec football Is what I wait all year for I'm die hard auburn, and between my self and my friends it's a good 50/50 split of auburn and bama fans ( you can imagine how the football parties are) nothings better than beer sec football and buffalo wings. And one thing is for sure the predictions of what one team or another is going to do never comes true and the season always has it's surprises. War **** eagle


----------



## leez_brute

well said rillo750i... WDE!!! Alabama Mud Dog where do you ride around montgomery?


----------



## joemel

yeah its pretty ruff on me being in texes with all these steer fans lmao but yeah its LSU,SEC, beer and cookin it dont get much better than that


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

Polaris425 said:


> Roll Tide!!!! Auburn wins 1 thing and they thing they are the best in the world now.......... pissshhhhhhhhht come on!  :bigok:
> 
> 1 NC does not a champion make... 13 however :bigok:


 
i agree with that... most auburn fans say we(alabama) live in the past.. oh how that shoe is on the other foot.. i'm still hearing about the six iron bowl wins.. (alabama has a 9 in a role).. nothing really compares.. but they hang on to what little they have.. bless there little hearts..


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

leez_brute said:


> well said rillo750i... WDE!!! Alabama Mud Dog where do you ride around montgomery?


i don't really ride around montgomery much... i keep my two atv's in south alabama so i ride more down that way..


----------



## Bruiser

Rollllllllll tideeeeeee


----------



## bruteforce504

I have to say that i am a LSU fan and would love them to win it all. BUT i agree as long as miles is coach it probably wont happpen, definatly a 12-0 season wont happen with miles. the one time he did win the championship he still had 2 losses and everything fell right in the polls for him to get to that championship game.

MAYBE just MAYBE he might suprise everyone and pull it out though
LSU FTW!!!


----------



## 01rancher4x4

HAIL STATE!!


----------



## leez_brute

Alabama_Mud_Dog said:


> i agree with that... most auburn fans say we(alabama) live in the past.. oh how that shoe is on the other foot.. i'm still hearing about the six iron bowl wins.. (alabama has a 9 in a role).. nothing really compares.. but they hang on to what little they have.. bless there little hearts..


How are we (Auburn fans) living in the past if "we're" the defending champs? Not really understanding that statement...


----------



## countryboy61283

Now days, it doesn't matter what happened in the past, its all about the present, thats why a coach really has only 3 years to produce or get replaced. I'm not a auburn fan at all and think they got very very lucky in Ark game due to very bad calls (ghost td for example) but they deserve to brag and talk as much as they want since they are defending champs, its the same way bama when they won, les moiled won a championship couple years ago but from what I read most lsu fans want him out cause he hasn't done nothing since


----------



## muddigger360

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

leez_brute said:


> How are we (Auburn fans) living in the past if "we're" the defending champs? Not really understanding that statement...


 
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>Originally Posted by *Alabama_Mud_Dog*  
_i agree with that... most auburn fans say we(alabama) live in the past.. oh how that shoe is on the other foot.. i'm still hearing about the six iron bowl wins.. (alabama has a 9 in a role).. nothing really compares.. but they hang on to what little they have.. bless there little hearts.._

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## joemel

i wouldnt mind to much if Les left but it is very interesting having him for a coach


----------



## countryboy61283

joemel said:


> i wouldnt mind to much if Les left but it is very interesting having him for a coach


Lol, I just think he is a joke, some of the stuff he does cracks me up but oh well, Bobby p is 2-1 against him so he can stay lol


----------



## oldmanbrute

While some us live in the past:




 
Go Gators!


----------



## muddigger360

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## muddigger360

Oh sorry I didn't think it went through the first time


----------



## greenkitty7

oldmanbrute said:


> While some us live in the past:
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B795fAe1VKI&feature=related
> 
> Go Gators!


 
you just straight up ruined this thread...  lol jk... but seriously.


----------



## joemel

I knew when i put this post up it was gona be a good one


----------



## rillo750i

Alabama mud- where at in south Alabama you ride


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

rillo750i said:


> Alabama mud- where at in south Alabama you ride


 
in covington county .. i own a house and 27 acres... i keep my two atv in the barn down there.. i really got no where to keep them here in montgomery..


----------



## rillo750i

I gotcha, I was just curious to see how close you where to me, I'm in Baldwin county and tide everywhere from red creek to bay minette, climatic and bogs and boulders


----------



## kylej1291

hey rillo if you want to go on a ride were ridin the yellowhammer pipelines in bayou la batre tomorrow night (friday) if you wanna come give me a hollar were meetin in theodore around dark 2516893285 that goes for anyone in south alabama!


----------



## greenkitty7

lets hear some sheet talkin! this thread is dying out on me!


----------



## joemel

the way its goin DOWN the year


----------



## greenkitty7

bahahahahahahahaha... ought to be a bulldog holding on to that throat!


----------



## greenkitty7

sheet... dang ole double post


----------



## joemel

tha ole bull dawg is under it lmao


----------



## greenkitty7

and what ole les dont know is its right behind him about to bite him in the azz!


----------



## Polaris425

*cough** 13* N.C.'s...... *COUGH*




:bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7

and bama fans talk about auburn fans living in the past... cough cough... cant even talk to a bama fan without them mentioning 13 N.C.s ... lol... what if us UGA fans went around being like 12 S.E.C. championships... cough cough... lol yall werent on the N.C. team so eat it...:bigok:


----------



## Bruiser

Lol. Y'all hear bout Ohio St?


----------



## cookster500

hotty totty!! all day, everyday


----------



## greenkitty7

What about ohio st ?


----------



## Rack High

It's time for my alma mater to step up and be heard...GO VOLS!!!


----------



## wcs61

greenkitty7 said:


> and bama fans talk about auburn fans living in the past... cough cough... cant even talk to a bama fan without them mentioning 13 N.C.s ... lol... what if us UGA fans went around being like 12 S.E.C. championships... cough cough... lol yall werent on the N.C. team so eat it...:bigok:


Pipe down over there puppy dog.....Don't even get in the Bama / Aubum war.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SEC_national_champions#Football_.2825_officially_claimed.29

You rank right up there will Ole Miss......


----------



## wcs61

Bruiser said:


> Lol. Y'all hear bout Ohio St?


Yep they still suck!


----------



## wyo58

I know this will make a few bristle lol, but the bull dogs better be ready to play football September 3rd! On paper they should have no problems but boise has a tendency to wipe thier back sides with paper stats.

And yessssssssss ohio still really suuuuuucks lol!


----------



## greenkitty7

wcs61 said:


> Pipe down over there puppy dog.....Don't even get in the Bama / Aubum war.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SEC_national_champions#Football_.2825_officially_claimed.29
> 
> You rank right up there will Ole Miss......


And he just proves my point... haha I dont go around sayin my teams the best... im a fan no matter what. But you bama fans have gotten alot louder since the last N.C. I love SEC football and trash talkin, but you dont have to get your panties in a wad... And OLE Miss hasnt done crap since when? 1962 we are talking about today little guy not the past anyway. Just because BAMA has won 13 National Championships, doesnt mean they are the best in the nation every year.


But to stop my rant. I'll tell you straight up that i have no idea what the dawgs are gonna do this year. And until we get rid of Mark Richt i dont think we will win another N.C. could be wrong though. And thats what makes SEC great. Any team in the SEC can beat any other SEC team on any given saturday.


----------



## joemel

The SEC as a whole is the best conf.period GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## Polaris425

joemel said:


> The SEC as a whole is the best conf.period


:agreed: :rockn:

BigAl > :nutkick: < LSU Tiger :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7

bahaha... now youre an Auburn Fan? ^^^


----------



## Polaris425

What? BigAl = ROLL TIDE ELEPHANT


----------



## greenkitty7

10-4 Aubie is the tiger... my bad... lol
And to keep this thread straight trash talking like it is.... BAMA sux. 














lol I always say theres three things you dont talk about at a Southern dinner table... sex, religion, and COLLEGE FOOTBALL... cause all of em will cause a fight.


----------



## Polaris425

hahaha.. If sucks = 13 national championships plus playing in multiple SEC's champs.. then yeah, we SUCK BAD :bigok:


----------



## wcs61

Polaris425 said:


> What? BigAl = ROLL TIDE ELEPHANT


:33: WTF you had to explain this?
How is it going over there after the twister? 
danged near took my birth place down.


----------



## Polaris425

wcs61 said:


> :33: WTF you had to explain this?
> How is it going over there after the twister?
> danged near took my birth place down.


haha... cut that GA boy some slack they dont know their animals that well..... :nutkick:

Yeah T-Town is leveled flat in places... it's sad.


----------



## greenkitty7

Polaris425 said:


> yeah, we SUCK BAD this year... :grumpy:


There ya have it... even die hard bama fans admit it... lol


----------



## wcs61

Polaris425 said:


> hahaha.. If sucks = 13 national championships plus playing in multiple SEC's champs.. then yeah, we SUCK BAD :bigok:


It's hell :flames:being the best.


----------



## greenkitty7

Its getting closer! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

yup less than a month to our first game. Setp. 3rd. Ya'll will have to tune in on radio from B&B.


----------



## greenkitty7

yea ima have to be tuning in on the radio... ill be at the Atlanta Motor Speedway for the races that weekend... :aargh4:


----------



## wcs61

joemel said:


> the way its goin DOWN the year


 Careful. You don't have your Fig Newton anymore and I doubt you can pay for another. Bwahahaha.


----------



## Polaris425

wcs61 said:


> .... I doubt you can pay for another. Bwahahaha.


:bigeyes: :nutkick:  :bigok:

BWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## wcs61

Bruiser said:


> Lol. Y'all hear bout Ohio St?


 Yep read a story on it last week in the doc's office. Seems there are good places near Ohio St. A Tattoo parlor for one where players swap collectable items for Tattoo's and WEED. Best part is the coach has known this kind of stuff has been going on since 2002. But naturally he use to claim he knew nothing about it. Or about sending the players to see a Booster when low on cash. Or possibly helping direct them to certain Alumni to get nice wheels. Bout time they bust someone besides an SEC team.


----------



## joemel

Yeah im ready to watch my tigers pluck them ducks up in dallas


----------



## cxstory

wooooo pig sooieeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wcs61

Canes got busted....:loser:


----------



## wcs61

(***BREAKING NEWS***)
Auburn football practice was delayed nearly two hours today after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the practice field. The Coach immediately suspended practice while police were called to investigate . After a complete analysis experts determined that the white substance unknown to players was the GOAL LINE. Practice resumed after a special agent decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again... ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7

bahahaha^^^ man... not gonna get to watch the first UGA game because ill be at the race...


----------



## greenkitty7

for the sake of the SEC as a whole, I sure do hope UGA lays a beating on the hopefully overrated Boise State team!


----------



## Polaris425

Getting close... 9 days left...


----------



## greenkitty7

GO DAWGS!


----------



## joemel

well looks like my tigers are gona have to rely on jaret lee he does have the most touchdowns for another team in ncaa history :34:


----------



## csmith

I hope Mettenberger is in the game by the second half. Otherwise Oregan's defense should have a fun game and I'll have to drink more overpriced drinks at Jerry's new house.


----------



## greenkitty7

yall think LSU is gonna be hurtin from the players they lost?


----------



## Polaris425

LSWHO?


ROLL TIDE :rockn:


:bigok:


----------



## joemel

10000 comedians out of work and you trying to be funny


----------



## Polaris425

Well even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then :bigok:


----------



## joemel

well you better hope that that blindness is gone by nov.5th


----------



## Polaris425

haha, I meant me and the joke, but on the subject of the 5th, maybe YOU better start crossing fingers... 

I dont think pulling another NC for us is likely this year with such a fresh team, now it could be done but, I'm not getting my hopes up there. I do however feel that a spot in the SEC Champ game is very possible.


----------



## joemel

im just worried about our qb situation rite now


----------



## muddigger360

Now that it's getting closer who are yall pulling for Alabama or lsu? Roll Tide!!!


----------



## ThaMule

Gonna be a game for the ages for sure. It will come down to whose defense plays the best. I am giving the edge to Alabama because of home field advantage. 

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Polaris425

ROLL TIDE!

This will def. be the best/most exciting sec game this year.


----------



## southernbrute750

GEAUX TIGERS!

really hope I can make this game. If I do you better beleive I will be wearing all my purple and gold!


----------



## wcs61

The wife is hunting tickets now and thinks I don't know. My cousin in T - Town said they are 800 - 1000 for a pair. May have to get some from the neice in Baton Rouge. Barf...I'd be on the purple side. Doubt I go though, been a long time since I hit the river and there I can sit on the 50 for the whole game.


----------



## Polaris425

FREE CORN DOGS AND BUTT WHOOPINS Will be distributed in T-Town this Saturday ONLY! 


:bigok: :bigok:


----------



## wyo58

Well LSU has a tool for a coach so always go against LSU lol.


----------



## countryboy61283

To bad bama will be under investigation or is right not with Richardson getting pulled over for speeding in a $40,000 2011 Tahoe rolling on 26s, has no job 2 kids and mom works at kfc??? Hmmm.....


----------



## LM83

LSU!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750

Wcs61 I know someone out of denham springs that has two tickets. But as you said they want 1000$ for the pair..... Just thriowing it out there.


----------



## wcs61

southernbrute750 said:


> Wcs61 I know someone out of denham springs that has two tickets. But as you said they want 1000$ for the pair..... Just thriowing it out there.


Only a fool would pay that, but I'm sure there are some LSU fans willing to pay!

For the record. BCS 1998-Present 12 years and 7 go to the SEC. 5 remaining amoung all the other conferences. LOL
Two teams lead Bama in total championships - Yale #2 and Princeton #1 (depending on the chart you look at)
but who is counting, other than LSU and Auburn


----------



## Polaris425

countryboy61283 said:


> To bad bama will be under investigation or is right not with Richardson getting pulled over for speeding in a $40,000 2011 Tahoe rolling on 26s, has no job 2 kids and mom works at kfc??? Hmmm.....


And where did you hear that? Supermarket Tabloid?

I'm all for a little razzing but, if you want to start some BS trash talking, you can just keep it to yourself. Besides, at least we're not all suspended for smoking DOPE. And that's not heresay, its fact.


----------



## LM83

Polaris425 said:


> And where did you hear that? Supermarket Tabloid?
> 
> I'm all for a little razzing but, if you want to start some BS trash talking, you can just keep it to yourself. Besides, at least we're not all suspended for smoking DOPE. And that's not heresay, its fact.


We like to party lol. Seriously, I was disappointed to hear that about the guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Well it just pisses me off people getting incorrect info from BS websites and then spraying it around like it's the truth.....


----------



## countryboy61283

It was ESPN several times, I watch it every day, it was reported about a month ago, Tim Brando was even making fun about it in national TV cause of the other crap Richardson was involved in. I played football for 10 years, went to school to be coach and pay WaY more attention to football then I should but its my passion so I pretty know what I'm talking about but seriously this was on ESPN. Get pissed if u want but players get paid in every major school, part of it, I don't care what anyone says


----------



## Polaris425

Your right I'm sure you know it all more than me. I just work here is all... Here everyday, all day. 

Anyway. We're not under any kind of review or investigation. And just b/c it was on espn doesn't make it a fact.


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm not hating, I'm actually a saban fan, but Google Trent Richardson pulled over and you'll see, anyways go hogs!!!!


----------



## southernbrute750

All I gotta say is let's remember where the standings are. 
LSU #1 
ALA # 2



In my opinion Alabama could have played there whole season with there eyes closed and still won. There schedual really hasn't been difficult up untill now. As I said this is just my opinion.


----------



## countryboy61283

Ala should be 1 and lsu 2, Ala will beat lsu by 2tds, I'm still not impressed with lsu, les miles is the coach, enough said!!!


----------



## Polaris425

countryboy61283 said:


> I'm not hating, I'm actually a saban fan, but Google Trent Richardson pulled over and you'll see, anyways go hogs!!!!


I did, it was on a BS website... and that was all that showed, nothing from ESPN or any other sources.


----------



## southernbrute750

Hey I'm telling ya, its the grass. 

Comparing schedual to schedual Lsu deserves the #1 spot from the teams we have played.


----------



## Polaris425

southernbrute750 said:


> Hey I'm telling ya, its the _grass_.


HAHAHA!!!!!! :nutkick:


----------



## southernbrute750

Hey I can't hate on him because he likes to act like a mule from time to time. Whatever he needs to do to occupy his time and distract him from throwing Jordan Jefferson on the feild works for me.


----------



## LM83

southernbrute750 said:


> Hey I can't hate on him because he likes to act like a mule from time to time. Whatever he needs to do to occupy his time and distract him from throwing Jordan Jefferson on the feild works for me.


Amen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryboy61283

It was several websites and I'll find the ESPN link and I said I saw it in ESPN TV, I guess after the cam Newton pay for play people are testy in bama lol, honestly Alabama looks more complete than lsu, after west Virginia getting spanked by Syracuse u can't really say lsu had a tougher schedule than bama other than Oregon. Lsu is good I they deserve to be in top 5 but bama plays flawless and there d is bigger and faster than lsu, it will be old school sec football Nov 5th no doubt but I got bama by 14


----------



## Bruiser

Im a die hard Bama fan, but even I think LSU deserves the #1 spot right now. We havent played anybody tough really. Our hardest game was probably Arkansas and they werent nothing. LSU had to play Oregon right off the bat, but after that their schedule has been easy. The margin between 1st and 2nd is so small, it doesnt really matter,,,, especially when we gotta play each other in two weeks. I think Bama will win bc our defense is better and we got a stronger run game. Oh and home field advantage. My problem is how in the world if Auburn still ranked?


----------



## southernbrute750

To be honest both of our run games are horrible. I personally think its gonna be who ever can burn the defensive backs and complete some passes. Im pretty sure our run games for both teams arnt even in the top 60 if I remember correctly.


Does anybody know if were gonna have honey badger back for bama?


----------



## LM83

Hasn't been announced. I'm sure he'll be back though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryboy61283

southernbrute750 said:


> To be honest both of our run games are horrible. I personally think its gonna be who ever can burn the defensive backs and complete some passes. Im pretty sure our run games for both teams arnt even in the top 60 if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if were gonna have honey badger back for bama?


Have u not been watching? Bama has ran over, around, and threw everyone!!! Tennessee slowed them for 2quarters but than they lit it up. Defense wise yeah there close but offence bama alot better


----------



## papasmurf

ahem.... just saying ROLL TIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S DON'T GET TOO MAD WHEN WE WIN THE GAME IN 2 WEEKENDS!!!!!!


----------



## papasmurf

:haha: last comment to the lsu fans.


----------



## southernbrute750

66th ranked in the run game is good?

Considering the teams they have played this year?


----------



## wcs61

countryboy61283 said:


> Have u not been watching? Bama has ran over, around, and threw everyone!!! Tennessee slowed them for 2quarters but than they lit it up. Defense wise yeah there close but offence bama alot better


They puul that stunt with LSU and the game is over at the Half.
Oregon the first game means squat. SEC baby and they know it. You have to beat SEC teams to amount to anything.
31-27 Bama.


----------



## countryboy61283

Lsu got very lucky they beat Oregon, Oregon gave that game away, bama is ranked 66th I'm run because they idly put on the brakes and pull starters by 3rd quarter, Richardson would have been pushing 300 yards rush against ole miss if they left him in. Lsu plays to safe on offence and relies to much on gimmick plays, 21-7 bama


----------



## muddigger360

Roll tide


----------



## ThaMule

all i seen was that richardson got pulled over in two different vehicles whose combined value was 60,000. It never said that the vehicles were in his name! I am sure he has lots of friends with nice vehicles. 

Anywho, I got alabama 28-13


----------



## jctgumby

Sorry guys, I gotta say it.


GEAUX TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gpinjason

Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## southernbrute750

Hahahaha love it ^


----------



## joemel

haha


----------



## Polaris425

wasnt gonna go there but since yall started it...










:bigok:


----------



## southernbrute750

Haha is that a work of your own PhotoShop art P?


----------



## wcs61

Polaris425 said:


> wasnt gonna go there but since yall started it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bigok:


Here kitty kitty


----------



## Polaris425

southernbrute750 said:


> Haha is that a work of your own PhotoShop art P?


Haha! Nah I found it.


----------



## ThaMule

This gave me a good laugh during the middle of pharmacology class!


----------



## greenkitty7

The ga/fla game was CRAZY this weekend. The most fun i've had in a long time! Not looking forward to playing bama OR lsu if we make it to the SEC championship.


----------



## LM83

my shirt for the game lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Haha! I'm all stocked up on corndogs. Just gotta set all my traps now ;-)


----------



## wcs61




----------



## wcs61

Polaris425 said:


> Haha! I'm all stocked up on corndogs. Just gotta set all my traps now ;-)


ONE MORE


----------



## wcs61

Okay last one......

http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/wiped.png


----------



## LM83

I'm so ready for this game!!! Gonna be epic. No matter the outcome, either team deserves it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah traffic is getting heavy here. I'll be staying as far away from down town as I can. Lol.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

This week IS Bama and the Tide stands strong. This Nov. 5 game has been anticipated all season long. As the week goes by and the tensions grow high, you can’t help but feel relief that Trent is on our side! In T-Town Nick is confident that LSU has no chance, with McCarron, and Marquis’ A-MAZE-ing end zone dance! And down in Death Valley, the tigers suck in the muck. Instead ...of attitude and “swagg...er”, they may need some luck. Come Saturday when the Tide steps on their HOME field, EVERY single tiger flaw and inconsistency will be revealed. LSU just doesn’t have what the Crimson Tide has got: An innate ability to win and overcome when others just cannot. This week is for ALL the marbles, the SEC WEST. The tigers will be LoSUrs because the Tide IS the BESTof the BEST! The game will end with the CRIMSON TIDE coming out on top! But that's nothing new in Bama – the winning tradition NEVER stops! Rammer Jammer, Yellowhammer, GIVE ‘EM HELL, ALABAMA! RTR!!


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2011/are-you-ready/


----------



## LM83

Really can't say what kind of team Bama is, they haven't played anyone this year. Granted, bamas offensive yards are more than LSU. By 1.2 yards per play. It's going to be an interesting game. No one can argue that the number one team will win. Whether its LSU or Bama idk. I'm a die hard LSU fan but, I enjoy the sport period. LSU is what 30-1 away games at night??? Can't say that's not impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750

LM83 said:


> Really can't say what kind of team Bama is, they haven't played anyone this year. Granted, bamas offensive yards are more than LSU. By 1.2 yards per play. It's going to be an interesting game. No one can argue that the number one team will win. Whether its LSU or Bama idk. I'm a die hard LSU fan but, I enjoy the sport period. LSU is what 30-1 away games at night??? Can't say that's not impressive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I'm not the only one that thinks the same way lol.


----------



## LM83

southernbrute750 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that thinks the same way lol.


Yeah. I'm a big fan of the sport. On paper, as much as I don't like it, Bama looks better. Less than 24hrs from now we shall see. All I know is that it's freaking wild down here lol. Should've stayed home I think lol!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby

We will be live streaming it via WiFi on the ship. GEAUX TIGERS all the way from the Caribbean!!!!!!!!


----------



## LM83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

UM is beating duke 21-0 right now.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Bootlegger

Lets go Bama!


----------



## jctgumby

3 more hours and dem tigers gonna eat some "Dumbo Gumbo"!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Haha! Free corndogs & butt whoopins! Come get 'em!


----------



## wcs61

Sadie looking for a cat!


Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## southernbrute750

We all knew this game was gonna be close but dang lol. Some hard hits going on out there. Still pulling for my tigers! GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah it should be 12-3 lol someone's foot choked. Lol


----------



## southernbrute750

HAHAHA lol yeah. Yalls guys are dropping like flys. First maze now jones


----------



## Polaris425

Jones is back.


----------



## southernbrute750

Now maze is as well. That ankle roll eailier was nasty


----------



## Polaris425

Yep. Richardson is doin work though.


----------



## Polaris425

Lucky lucky lucky. Y'all paid that ref for that play.


----------



## southernbrute750

It ain't quite over just yet.


----------



## Polaris425

Now playin dirty! Lol. Yeah this is a good game down to the wire & tied up. Our Kickers fault. Haha!


----------



## southernbrute750

I'll give you that. That hold by tyran was just horrible.


----------



## Polaris425

Too much for me. I almost don't want to watch!


----------



## Polaris425

Well I hate to say it but this kind of crap is usually where lsu prevails. OT all tied up. Bad play now a penalty. Come on bama wth.


----------



## Polaris425

Choked again. I hope nick fires our kicker.


----------



## Polaris425

Well congrats guys. Good game.


----------



## southernbrute750

Roll tide who?
GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## southernbrute750

Both teams played great. We all knew this game was gonna be a nail bitter.


----------



## csmith

Man what a game. Bama's kicking game controlled how Saban called plays in OT, and that's what lost that game at the end. Wing is an amazing punter and really controls the field position battle by himself but Richardson is the real deal.


----------



## LM83

Great game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMule

i'm so glad you guys are classy...there are people on facebook that I want to shoot right now!


----------



## LM83

ThaMule said:


> i'm so glad you guys are classy...there are people on facebook that I want to shoot right now!


Bama was classy! I don't believe in dogging a team that performed the way Bama did. These teams were 1 and 2 for a reason. Bama fans should hold their heads high. They shut LSU down. Just like LSU shut them down. Hats off to y'all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Man what a game. I say the better team lost but the best kicker won. 


Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

that game was great. im a big lsu fan but i give it to bama they played dame good.


----------



## LM83

It came down to a special teams game, obviously LSU was stronger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

wcs61 said:


> Man what a game. I say the better team lost but the best kicker won.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## joemel

Well that was a game that lived up to the hype for sure


----------



## countryboy61283

This is a little off subject but has anyone payed attention to Penn state scandel? How there former d coordinator is being charged with numerous counts of molestation and current coaches witnessed and covering it up? There is possible chance joepa could be charged. The Guy was still employed by the school to work on some kinda of boys and girls club


----------



## LM83

countryboy61283 said:


> This is a little off subject but has anyone payed attention to Penn state scandel? How there former d coordinator is being charged with numerous counts of molestation and current coaches witnessed and covering it up? There is possible chance joepa could be charged. The Guy was still employed by the school to work on some kinda of boys and girls club


Yeah that's crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah just saw it on news.


----------



## drtj

That was an awesome game Sat. Night. That was the National Championship game right there. IMO Both teams played hard But bama needs a new kicker.


----------



## jctgumby

Helluva Game for sure!


GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## southernbrute750

Any body up for making bowl predictions?


----------



## BamaSam

Just want to say congrats to the LSU fans. I wish all of your fans were as classy as the ones on this forum. I got ready to leave work yesterday and someone had vandalized my locker which happens to be custom painted in crimson and white. I have always lived by the rule "if you can't take it then don't dish it out" and never say a word to anyone, win or lose. I never brag or make predictions. They came after me strictly because of my paint job and that is classless. Congrats again to you though it was a hard fought game.


----------



## southernbrute750

I deffinatly agree ^ was a very hard fought game. That is very unfortunate about your locker man. Sucks that people gotta bring it to far.


----------



## wcs61

Bad kicker or bad call on Saban's behalf. 53 yards? Punt and give them poor field position. Then try again? Then put the short kicker in? Idiot call trying to be the first to score. Good game and bring home the Crystal Egg LSU!


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm not a bama fan but I don't hate them either but I hate lsu fans, I went down there in 03 for Ark vs lsu game and was spit on, my truck vandalized and seen one hog fan get tipped over in a portal potty. But I agree the lsu fans on here are nice and respectful so Congrats guys but remember you got us hawgs soon


----------



## Polaris425

There was one in the McDonalds sunday morning. He had a strange look on his face. One of happiness and content, but also of fear. Lol... Like he was being VERY careful standing in a room full of bama fans. 

I Wanted to shake his hand and say "good game" but he was on the other side and there were 20 irate customers waiting on 1 hashbrown, but thats another story...


----------



## LM83

Not all of us act like that. The only fight I've ever been in at a LSU game was actually against a LSU fan. Some people lack class. When u act a fool after winning that just shows immaturity to me. It was a great game. If Bama hadn't made the mistakes they did, yeah the outcome might have been different. Show some class, Bama shut us down just as much as we shut them down. Our special teams were better that night. Respect the #2 team and fans that just lost at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Well, #3 now for some reason... still dont understand that but, It doesnt really matter. It's just a number some nerd at a desk makes up.


----------



## LM83

Polaris425 said:


> Well, #3 now for some reason... still dont understand that but, It doesnt really matter. It's just a number some nerd at a desk makes up.


It will change soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

hindsight is a bytch. All the greats are gone....Bear, Bowden and now Joe Pa

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=ap-pennstate-abuse


----------



## LM83

Joe should have been gone years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Paterno fired today.


----------



## joemel

i think it sucks they fired him after he was going to retire at the end of season any way


----------



## LM83

wcs61 said:


> Paterno fired today.


Good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7

when i went to the LSU/UGA game a few years back, after we won at LSU, I saw some fans pick up a Nissan truck and carry it down the street. We couldnt even wear our UGA shirts down town to party, bc we were afraid we were gonna get killed.


----------



## LM83

greenkitty7 said:


> when i went to the LSU/UGA game a few years back, after we won at LSU, I saw some fans pick up a Nissan truck and carry it down the street. We couldnt even wear our UGA shirts down town to party, bc we were afraid we were gonna get killed.


Yeah I don't go to Baton Rouge without wearing a LSU shirt or New Orleans without a Saints shirt on. Some crazy folks down there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Worst fans I've ever seen were the students sitting in the end zone at Bryant Denny stadium. LSU v Bama. It was the loosing Bama students who threw their empty whiskey bottles at the LSU players. Been to Saints games, won both, and been all over Bourbon street during LSU and Saints games. Me and my buddy use to taunt all fans and never saw trouble in New Orleans. Never been to Tiger stadium but rumor has it, it is a rough place. 
Been to home coming at MS State and came very close to getting into a fight with a drunk student who threw beer all over my car. Turns out it was a QB. 

Everybody has their rowdy fans.


----------



## Polaris425

^ dont feel too bad, they were throwing that crap at our own players as well....

Completely classless if you ask me.

Poor kicker had to delete all of his facebook/social media stuff b/c of all the hate mail.


----------



## countryboy61283

Its just a game people, I can't stand people who act that way, I'm upset when the hogs loose but I'll still live no need in being a idiot.


----------



## wcs61

^ It's just a game? Play to win or stay home especially the last game of our season. Pro sports are just a game that's why I rarely watch a pro ballgame of any kind.


----------



## greenkitty7

How bout them DAWGS???


----------



## Polaris425

greenkitty7 said:


> How bout them DAWGS???


YUP. Glad they put a whoopin on Auburn. I just hope they beat the DOG stank out of LSU, if they end up playin. Friends seem to think Arky gonna whoop LSU this weekend. Fine by me. lol


----------



## csmith

It's a shame that LSU fans and death valley have such a bad rep with so many people. There is a lot of passion for LSU with many people down here and when that passion mixes with a lot of booze on Saturday night, it can sadly turn for the worse. 

The last weekend of the season should be a great weekend to watch football. LSU/Arkansas, Georgia/Georgia Tech, Bama/Auburn, S. Carolina/Clemson, OK/OK St.


----------



## LM83

csmith said:


> It's a shame that LSU fans and death valley have such a bad rep with so many people. There is a lot of passion for LSU with many people down here and when that passion mixes with a lot of booze on Saturday night, it can sadly turn for the worse.
> 
> The last weekend of the season should be a great weekend to watch football. LSU/Arkansas, Georgia/Georgia Tech, Bama/Auburn, S. Carolina/Clemson, OK/OK St.


I'll be there for the Ark game. Spared for 2 hrs tonight lol!!!! Going to the saints last game of reg season too. Pepper spray on hand!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7

alright, lets hear all the predictions for the SEC championship...


----------



## Polaris425

BAMA vs LSU


----------



## LM83

LSU!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7

I'm thinkin its gonna be a close game... just have a hunch.


----------



## LM83

I agree. Gonna need several cold ones while watching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

